# Black genetics, fact or fiction?!!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know it's said a lot in jest or whatever, but is it for real that black people have better genetics for building muscle and staying lean? If it is true, would be nice if some of u smart anthropologically educated ppl explain why? Selective breeding years back??

Also while ur at it? Why are black ppl's calves (supposedly) sh1t?

Thoughts?

(this is a serious thread btw)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good mate of mine swears they have better genetics / skin for BB'ing.

I cant really decide but there seems to be a larger proportion of Black BB'ers coming thro the ranks now.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The dark skin tone obviously makes black people immediately look more defined.

Take 2 equally cut guys, one black and one white the black guy will always look better.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> The dark skin tone obviously makes black people immediately look more defined.
> 
> Take 2 equally cut guys, one black and one white the black guy will always look better.


I have said this in the past and gotten FLAMED for it, l actually do agree with this.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16937962


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I think *some* black PPL do have better genetics for muscle building.

That's not to say that that percentage of PPL are stronger,but they do seen to build extra muscle more easily.

Do Ethiopians/Somalians build better Muscle Mass ?

I do believe it's very dependant on the black persons routes.

Don't lose faith white boy,we can all be monsters in our own rite


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Milky said:


> I have said this in the past and gotten FLAMED for it, l actually do agree with this.


It's the truth.

Why else do bodybuilders put dark tan on at shows, to show the definition.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Na, think its bull**** myself! For every hench black guy there's a skinny and a fat one! I did read that Caribeans had more fast twitch fibres so more suited to sprinting or weights and Africans had more slow twitch so more suited to long distance. But could say same thing about eastern Europeans, Russians poles etc big strong builds.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its down to the colour nothing else , white people use dark tan to enhance .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> It's the truth.
> 
> Why else do bodybuilders put dark tan on at shows, to show the definition.


yep used the same argument mate.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Most def yes and mostly when it comes to endurance training - take the 100 meters sprinters: most are black and the hall of fame of the likes such as Carl Lewis, Michael Johnson and more. Tho Carl Lewis was lean but his body designed to "fly" where Michael Johnson was built like a monster and able to dash out like a rocket..


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

if anything i think its the eastern europeans that have the best genetics for bodybuilding, at least the ones i have come across do.

these guys are built like brick sh*t houses


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think there is truth to it.

They have calves that are higher, but although they do not look as big, they are faster.

I do think selective breading has alot to do with it too.

I remember in high school I was in track, we went to a high school that was all black, those kids smoked us in foot races, we were not even close.

I think they do have better genetics in general.

Just look at professional sports.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda is the exception to this rule,kind of like the black sheep really


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

AK-26 said:


> if anything i think its the eastern europeans that have the best genetics for bodybuilding, at least the ones i have come across do.
> 
> these guys are built like brick sh*t houses


Second that, i'm 16 stone in this pic... he's 30 odd stone!


----------



## 2scoops (Mar 17, 2012)

Been lotsof research done on this! When I've read stuff on it the bit of the argument I found really interesting was what is black? All of a sudden you get so many regional variations it becomes impossible to put any pattern on it. I think the general consensus is that black people have in general 5% more ft fibres and a greater bone density. But I think research has shown pretty clearly that sociological factors have by far the greatest effect. Think have the Swiss and austrians got better genes for skiing and thats the jest of the argument!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What about Nordic genetics?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> What about Nordic genetics?


 Ohh ya wanna be strong too?

FFS ya picky man


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Second that, i'm 16 stone in this pic... he's 30 odd stone!
> 
> View attachment 83645


That is the face that nails lots of women, u must spend some dough on rohypnol  x


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Second that, i'm 16 stone in this pic... he's 30 odd stone!
> 
> View attachment 83645


thats what i mean, that guy in the pic is a f*cking unit. his forearm is like the size of my leg :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There's a gene called ACTN3 which basically regulates fast twitch muscle function. Of this gene there's a subtype (R577X) which lessens the ability of fast twitch muscle to grow as big and reduces overall maximal power.

This 'inferior athletic' genetic variant is common to around 50% of caucasians, typical to about 60-70% of asians but only about 20% of afrocarribean ethnicity... so is not so much that black people are genetically advantaged (in respect of this gene at least), more the case that they are less likely to be genetically disadvantaged.

There are also likely to be other gene variants which show a similar pattern, and I'd imagine it to be generally the same - more a case of differing frequency of gene variants over each racial population rather than one population having any kind of 'super gene' unique to them, if that makes sense.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I will answer this thread when it gets a bit longer - just because the comments amuse me.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i`d say in general black folks are more gifted athletically. Not sure about BB


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Second that, i'm 16 stone in this pic... he's 30 odd stone!
> 
> View attachment 83645


That is Jarek Dymek, and he is under 21st


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> That is Jarek Dymek, and he is under 21st


I can actually clarify its Raptor !


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG this could turn into the whole eugenics thing if not careful...but here goes

There are just three relevant studies in the scientific literature that have examined physiological differences between Africans and non-Africans, and none of the three actually looked specifically at gene quality. So, instead of looking at actual genetic differences, scientists have made inferences about genes based on the physiological differences which they detect between blacks and whites.Claude Bouchard and his group at Laval University in Quebec found that both white and black groups had the same percentage (about 18 percent) of type IIb muscle fibres - the cells which are critically important for sprinting (so much for the idea that western Africans have muscles uniquely suited for high-speed running!). There were two key differences in muscle composition between whites and blacks: Caucasians had a higher percentage of type I cells (41 vs. 33 percent), while Africans checked in with more type IIa muscles (49 vs. 42 percent). As you know, type I fibres are great for prolonged, moderate-speed endurance performance, as in an event like the marathon, while IIa cells promote faster running times in shorter events like the 5K..The only other key difference between the Africans and Canadians was that blacks had higher concentrations of 'anaerobic' muscle enzymes, which are chemicals that spur the production of energy during short, intense running, whereas whites showed up with greater levels of 'aerobic' enzymes needed for continuous, endurance exercise. Again, there's no reason to conclude that these physiological differences are caused by genetic differences. The increased anaerobic-enzyme density in blacks might have simply been the result of their higher frequency of IIa cells..The most revealing study on this topic was carried out by the renowned Swedish exercise physiologist, Bengt Saltin, who compared sedentary adolescent Kenyans, Kenyan high school runners and elite Kenyan runners with top-level Scandinavian runners. Saltin unearthed a number of important facts. First, relatively sedentary adolescent Kenyans had exactly the same aerobic capacities as sedentary Danish teenagers. If the Kenyans were really genetically superior, you would expect them to have higher VO2maxs than their Scandinavian counterparts (unless their 'superhuman' genes only revealed themselves in response to training).

So in simplified terms there is no empirical evidence to support the hypothesis that blacks are geneticaly more gifted in sports than non blacks...To measure that we would need to find the specific genetic markers and we dont know them YET!

Quite a bloomin gob full in it

Kaza

hey but those dark tomes make muscle definition and willies look bigger so I a told SERIOUSLY


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> What about Nordic genetics?


Brock lesnar is a viking xD


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> That is Jarek Dymek, and he is under 21st


I met all of them and some of them were 30 stone +

He was pretty much the biggest there


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Imo black guys have an advantage in many cases,due to geneticaly having narrower hips and shoulders appear wider,less fat cells are needed in tropical areas,where this skin colour is most prelevent.

On the other side of it the further north you go ,the fairer the skin the reverse is more normal,wide hips etc and for strength athletes this is an advantage,,ever seen a black strongman win the finals regularly?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> That is the face that nails lots of women, u must spend some dough on rohypnol  x


Ok a clearer picture without the beard, don't send your date invites all at once


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i`d say in general black folks are more gifted athletically. Not sure about BB


they are not very good at snooker, swimming or darts.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Ok a clearer picture without the beard, don't send your date invites all at once
> 
> View attachment 83653


I thought you were a guy not a nice blonde!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Ok a clearer picture without the beard, don't send your date invites all at once
> 
> View attachment 83653


Never realised you was blonde!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Raptor said:


> I met all of them and some of them were 30 stone +
> 
> He was pretty much the biggest there


He has never been 30st, he is one of the smaller strongmen at 5'9/10 and under 21st, I'm bigger than Dymek


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Can someone acknowledge the elephant in the room please


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I thought you were a guy not a nice blonde!


Hey we all go through fashion stages, i could of still killed a goat with my bear hands if i'd used 'sun in' or not


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I honestly think that genetics plays a much smaller part in black sports success than accidental social engineering.

Although I do think, purely personally with nothing to back it up, that black guys tend to develop shoulders/biceps quicker than white guys and I look a lot better defined the darker my skin is.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

I've always wondered why my calfs were so weak, im black from the waist down

8======D *WHISTLES


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> if anything i think its the eastern europeans that have the best genetics for bodybuilding, at least the ones i have come across do.
> 
> these guys are built like brick sh*t houses


**** why am i not big then lol


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i always thought glycotic fibre is bigger than aerobic type fibre


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Spira said:


> Brock lesnar is a viking xD


put him in room 101 so all us UKM ladies can play

kaza


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Ok a clearer picture without the beard, don't send your date invites all at once
> 
> View attachment 83653


lool what are u 14 in that pic


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> lool what are u 14 in that pic


Lol that's not actually that long ago, i'm only in my 20's but i usually wear stubble now as i cba shaving ed


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

well **** mate ive only just hit my 30`s and i thought i had a babyface :lol:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fact


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Breda said:


> Fact


Slightly worried about you might be doing with your non camera hand there Breda...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:3126560 said:


> Slightly worried about you might be doing with your non camera hand there Breda...


Takin a p!ss mate lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Fact


 So you lucked out & crappy whit bit genes then 

Only jesting bud


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Breda said:


> Fact


your not even black


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> Takin a p!ss mate lol


so herein lies the proof.

takin a pixss with just one hand ..... say no more

kaza


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I met a black guy when I went to Uni, in the like 3 months that I knew him he sniffed MCAT near enough every day while eating absolute sh*t like microwave meals and he was what I would class as hench.. ripped and hench.. jealous as ****

In them 3 months he didn't gym once, just occasionally played football


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

so herein lies the proof.

takin a pixss with just one hand ..... say no more

kaza


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Fact


Are they levi jeans ?

or levi roots reggae reggae?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> Fact


Damn brotha, at least take the lube off the shelf before you snap a pic:lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Are they levi jeans ?
> 
> or levi roots reggae reggae?


 Deffo Levi


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

We I'm a black guy and I'm bigger than most gym go-ers and a lot of people say its due to me being black.

A few people said it's due to selective breeding when slaves (biggest and strongest males and females forced to breed) but that doesnt explain me being 100% African and none of my descendants were slaves, however there is an old African logic which is "If your bigger then you've got loads of money/food and so your best to have kids with"


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs:3126626 said:


> Are they levi jeans ?
> 
> or levi roots reggae reggae?


I'm lost mate??



hackskii:3126636 said:


> Damn brotha, at least take the lube off the shelf before you snap a pic:lol:


Hacks lube is baby oil... That's shower gel man lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Fact


Isn't that loveleelady's missing anal lube behind you?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

I think the diet a lot of black people are raised on meat/fish and rice dishes are perfect for building lean physiqyes.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i`d say in general black folks are more gifted athletically. Not sure about BB


Could be due to us having smaller legs and high calves, where as, white people having big legs and low calves.



damerush said:


> I think the diet a lot of black people are raised on meat/fish and rice dishes are perfect for building lean physiqyes.


Traditional Black dishes consist of rice, chicken, eggs, beef and YAMS! YAMS MAKE YOU BIG!


----------



## danmoman (May 14, 2012)

I think it's true, I am black and to be honest, I have 5 brothers and we ALL have definition, even the ones that don't do anything


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Breda said:


> Hacks lube is baby oil... That's shower gel man lol


So, does shower gel work the best?

I guess the baby oil washes off too fast to keep it lubricated in the shower right?

Just looking for more info on that, its not like I can ask other guys:lol:


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Classic explanation:

The slaves the british bought and sold were worked intensely, which made them strong, agile and fast at running. This spread down through their genetics


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Too many variables to be honest, region, body-type, race, genes, diet, lemonade...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Daedalus said:


> Classic explanation:
> 
> The slaves the british bought and sold were worked intensely, which made them strong, agile and fast at running. This spread down through their genetics


Exactly, take a look at how Conan got big..


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Daedalus said:


> Classic explanation:
> 
> The slaves the british bought and sold were worked intensely, which made them strong, agile and fast at running. This spread down through their genetics


In like 400 years?

*edit* i`ve just realised you mean selective breeding and buying and not actual genetic changes.


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Exactly, take a look at how Conan got big..


Yep, pushing a wheel round for days and weeks, months and years on end turns you into mr olympia


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> I will answer this thread when it gets a bit longer - just because the comments amuse me.


Oh, please don't do that ...

What on earth would we do without the contribution of your grand intellect.

Share your wisdom with us lesser mortals.

Some may even understand.

I'm certain your superior input will be warmly welcomed and greatly appreciated.

Dominus, illuminatio mea.

:cowboy:


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

It may not look nice but it tastes nice and makes you big!


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

so does feckin mcdonalds

i rest my case

kaza


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sooo fact then ??


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Breda -

Just saw the pics of you in this thread.

I thought you worked out. :cowboy:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

spike said:


> Breda -
> 
> Just saw the pics of you in this thread.
> 
> I thought you worked out. :cowboy:


Oh no he di'nt!!!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

spike said:


> Dominus, illuminatio mea.
> 
> :cowboy:


Here is some input:

There should be no comma in the quoted section. :nono:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MattGriff said:


> Here is some input:
> 
> There should be no comma in the quoted section. :nono:


i vote this for the comeback of the year awards (if there is one!)


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Here is some input:
> 
> There should be no comma in the quoted section. :nono:


Having studied that boring language for 5 years, there should


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

black people are just superior :crying:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

It's most certainly fact, the average black guy is much more genetically equipped than the average white guy.

They are often leaner and carry more muscle as standard and they respond to the gym faster too


----------



## LittleT (May 2, 2011)

damerush said:


> I think the diet a lot of black people are raised on meat/fish and rice dishes are perfect for building lean physiqyes.


True this


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Having studied that boring language for 5 years, there should


Perhaps you should inform Oxford University as they don't think it has and it has been on their coat of arms for centuries.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

well its certain that dark skin will make you look better - all the top BB's are typically deeply tanned when on stage and everyone always looks better with a tan/darker skin - mens health cover models in black and whie on the cover etc

yeah i do think some strains of black genetics are usually superior - seem to gain lean mass nicely yet keep BF low

* one thing i have noticed tho for a few years and throughout all the gyms i've every trained in is how weak a lot of black guys are - compared to their physique - always seemed stranged to me


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have said this in the past and gotten FLAMED for it, l actually do agree with this.


Ive always said it too!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Just to throw a cat amongst the pigeons:

It has been mentioned within this thread that there is a predominance for fast twitch muscle fibre within Afro-Caribbean blacks with anecdotal evidence such as sprinters taken into account.

If this is the case, why is it that weightlifting, powerlifting, strongman, throwing events (shot, discus, javelin, hammer) and swimming - all sports that require massively high proportions of fast twitch muscle fibres are dominated by white people?

Totally anecdotal and I know the answer/s but its just interesting to see how people gauge these things.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lockon said:


> It may not look nice but it tastes nice and makes you big!


mmmm look at the size of dat dumpling sitting on dat plate. strong food bwoy!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

WilsonR6 said:


> I met a black guy when I went to Uni, in the like 3 months that I knew him *he sniffed MCAT near enough every day* while eating absolute sh*t like microwave meals and he was what I would class as hench.. ripped and hench.. jealous as ****
> 
> In them 3 months he didn't gym once, just occasionally played football


shhhh.....you'll start the next fat burner craze


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Perhaps you should inform Oxford University as they don't think it has and it has been on their coat of arms for centuries.


I wasn't quoting the Oxford University motto often identified with their coat of arms. If I had been, I would have cited the appropriate reference.

It was simply a request I felt was best expressed in scholarly Latin, for one as esteemed as yourself.

Please shed light on these matters, clearly too complex for the rest of us to such an extent that you found it amusing.

Once again, please share.

Remember, however, if you choose to do so, your opinion isn't worth $hit.

Empirical fact is.

Didn't mommy tell you nobody likes a know-it-all, especially when they're not armed with any facts.

Dominus, illuminatio mea

Oops, almost forgot ...

If anyone hasn't pointed it out to you before, an internet "comeback" that can only take a poke at punctuation rather than substance is pathetically lame.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Perhaps you should inform Oxford University as they don't think it has and it has been on their coat of arms for centuries.


Who said anything about Oxford university?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

They do quite a lot although I think social plays a part in it.

I was at school with a two guys, both brothers, one was fvcking ripped, ran for GB, his brother was big, but carried a lot of weight. Same genetics, but social factors played a part as the big brother wasn't into sport at all whereas the younger brother was very into it and probably best footballer, strongest guy, fastest sprinter etc.

That said, I think they have better metabolisms and utilize food far more effectively which I think this goes back to ancestors. There was a documentory on tribes in africa etc, they had a pish poor diet of fish every now and again, the odd grains etc, yet these guys look healthier than most people in the UK, strong muscles, decent definition and good shape. I thought at the time that if someone from one of the feds could take one of these kids, give them a decent diet and a regime to see where they could progress to would be very interesting.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Milky said:


> Good mate of mine swears they have better genetics / skin for BB'ing.
> 
> I cant really decide but there seems to be a larger proportion of Black BB'ers coming thro the ranks now.


i think black bb pros look better also but maybe it is just skin colour thats why the white guys fake tan cos darker skin shows the definition off better?????

but even sprinters etc all the fastest guys are black arnt they?? that runner on the tv adverts has shoulders like cannon balls dono his name????

.......................................

*edit Usain Bolt *


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> mmmm look at the size of dat dumpling sitting on dat plate. strong food bwoy!


lots of cals in a dumplin......


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

spike:3127137 said:


> Breda -
> 
> Just saw the pics of you in this thread.
> 
> I thought you worked out. :cowboy:


So did I :crying:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

stone14:3127819 said:


> lots of cals in a dumplin......


Empty calories tho... Flour and water builds monsters not steak and sweet potatoes


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

lads - any further thought on my comment about black guys being noticebly weaker than their physique would suggest? - i wana know if others have noticed cos theres a few guys in my gym who are in good v condition yet dont lift much -

and i dont mean they going for reps/using sick form - they simply cannot lift much weight


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> There's a gene called ACTN3 which basically regulates fast twitch muscle function. Of this gene there's a subtype (R577X) which lessens the ability of fast twitch muscle to grow as big and reduces overall maximal power.
> 
> This 'inferior athletic' genetic variant is common to around 50% of caucasians, typical to about 60-70% of asians but only about 20% of afrocarribean ethnicity... so is not so much that black people are genetically advantaged (in respect of this gene at least), more the case that they are less likely to be genetically disadvantaged.
> 
> There are also likely to be other gene variants which show a similar pattern, and I'd imagine it to be generally the same - more a case of differing frequency of gene variants over each racial population rather than one population having any kind of 'super gene' unique to them, if that makes sense.


racist :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Here is some input:
> 
> There should be no comma in the quoted section. :nono:


boring


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> lads - any further thought on my comment about black guys being noticebly weaker than their physique would suggest? - i wana know if others have noticed cos theres a few guys in my gym who are in good v condition yet dont lift much -
> 
> and i dont mean they going for reps/using sick form - they simply cannot lift much weight


If anything I would actually say the opposite mate from my experience. There was a black bloke who came in my gym the other week looked about 12-13st (admittedly was wearing a jumper but he didn't look very 'big') who was just kinda fannying around then went and sat on the bench put 20 on either side I thought typical bench press enthusiast. Then he stuck another 20 on each side did about 10-15 which looked very easy I started to think thats strange looking at him. Then he stuck another 20 on each side (140 total) and repped out for a few sets of 10! I was left wondering wtf I'm doing wrong :lol:


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I read somewhere that it was african american and afro carribean that seem to have what seem to be the best genetics but that it was because back in slave days the traders took the biggest and strongest africans as slaves and these make up the majority of black afro american and afro carribean. So it seems from these areas is where the best sprinters and bodybuilders come from and not the african continent itself


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

spike said:


> I wasn't quoting the Oxford University motto often identified with their coat of arms. If I had been, I would have cited the appropriate reference.
> 
> It was simply a request I felt was best expressed in scholarly Latin, for one as esteemed as yourself.
> 
> ...


Of course if one is to be using scholarly Latin you understand the different inflection placed upon the phrase by use of the comma. It would not actually make any sense. As such my retort relating to the use of the comma was rather valid.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> Just to throw a cat amongst the pigeons:
> 
> It has been mentioned within this thread that there is a predominance for fast twitch muscle fibre within Afro-Caribbean blacks with anecdotal evidence such as sprinters taken into account.
> 
> ...




Well I'd say cultural habits trump genetic predispositions when it comes to which sports different ethnicities generally choose to follow. In respect of the fast twitch muscle fibre thing though, the main difference noted so I understand it is not actually increased proportions of those fibres found more commonly in black individuals, but variation of an enzyme (alpha actinin 3) found only within fast twitch fibres... and its the activity of this enzyme which allows for increased potential to develop the fast twitch fibres should there be an exercise stimulus applied. The ACTN3 I referred to earlier is the gene which regulates this enzyme.

http://intl-physiologyonline.physiology.org/content/25/4/250.full
​


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Just to throw a cat amongst the pigeons:
> 
> It has been mentioned within this thread that there is a predominance for fast twitch muscle fibre within Afro-Caribbean blacks with anecdotal evidence such as sprinters taken into account.
> 
> ...


But on the flip side of the coin, the fastest 100 meter sprinters are black, same with the running backs for pro football are black.

I don't know jack about genes but, fastest marathon runners are black, fastest sprinters are black, and although I agree with strong man comps, and other strength training seem to be white.

If we are talking about genetics there is some merit in being different perhaps for some evolutionary thing.

Blacks have kinky hair and in hot climates hair that lays down on the head would be hotter and less insulated for heat, white skin would burn faster and has less protection from the sun.

Nothing is better, nothing is worse, we are all here together, if we all were the same then that would be boring.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hackskii said:


> But on the flip side of the coin, the fastest 100 meter sprinters are black, same with the running backs for pro football are black.
> 
> *I don't know jack about genes but*, fastest marathon runners are black, fastest sprinters are black, and although I agree with strong man comps, and other strength training seem to be white.
> 
> ...


to be fair i dont think he does ether :turned:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Well I'd say cultural habits trump genetic predispositions when it comes to which sports different ethnicities generally choose to follow. In respect of the fast twitch muscle fibre thing though, the main difference noted so I understand it is not actually increased proportions of those fibres found more commonly in black individuals, but variation of an enzyme (alpha actinin 3) found only within fast twitch fibres... and its the activity of this enzyme which allows for increased potential to develop the fast twitch fibres should there be an exercise stimulus applied. The ACTN3 I referred to earlier is the gene which regulates this enzyme.
> 
> http://intl-physiologyonline.physiology.org/content/25/4/250.full
> ​


I would be very inclined to agree with you regarding cultural habits.

The theory of Actinin 3 is very valid and has gained support within scientific communities as well.



hackskii said:


> But on the flip side of the coin, the fastest 100 meter sprinters are black, same with the running backs for pro football are black.
> 
> I don't know jack about genes but, fastest marathon runners are black, fastest sprinters are black, and although I agree with strong man comps, and other strength training seem to be white.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone oin here is claiming racism or any such thing as we all accept there are differences across the board.

A very interesting study (I will try to locate the reference for it, although I am inclined to believe it is cited in one of the science of strength training manuals) is that Afro Caribbean blacks have a different body proportion to European Caucasians - the midsection in comparison within the Black person is longer in relation to the hips/thighs and length overall of the torso.

Thus the Caucasian gains much greater stability through the midsection which allows for a much stronger frame than the Black person.

Likewise the fluidity of movement allowed by the longer abdomen allows the Black person to generate more body control when running and changing direction.

There are of course so many other variables as we have discussed several times over such as length of the Achilles and other joining tissues.

The major one however I believe DTLV touched on which is cultural habits.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think they've helped me


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

My white boy genetics are sh1t! I'm ridiculously tall, struggle to put mass on and my body loves to store fat if my diet is even 10% unclean!

I do has those black trouser snake 'netics though.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Breda you also take gear and you look like that!?!?!?!?

Only messing!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> lads - any further thought on my comment about black guys being noticebly weaker than their physique would suggest? - i wana know if others have noticed cos theres a few guys in my gym who are in good v condition yet dont lift much -
> 
> and i dont mean they going for reps/using sick form - they simply cannot lift much weight


Yeah I think this is true, Most white guys are stronger but they dont have the size that a black guy has when only doing half the weight. In my gym its a black dominated gym in a predominantly black area of london and they say, "White man needs steroids, we've got that natural strength".

Funny thing is there's a guy in my gym doesn't know anything about training or eating. He just lifts what he wants and eats what he wants and gets big and remains lean. Doesn't even take protein or creatine. For his size he looks like he could be benching 4-5 plates yet he only does 3.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> If anything I would actually say the opposite mate from my experience. There was a black bloke who came in my gym the other week looked about 12-13st (admittedly was wearing a jumper but he didn't look very 'big') who was just kinda fannying around then went and sat on the bench put 20 on either side I thought typical bench press enthusiast. Then he stuck another 20 on each side did about 10-15 which looked very easy I started to think thats strange looking at him. Then he stuck another 20 on each side (140 total) and repped out for a few sets of 10! I was left wondering wtf I'm doing wrong :lol:


i see - well iv noticed a marked diff mate.

dont get me wrong i've come across the occasional monster in the gym and some black guys that have great physiques for sure but in general majority have been weak despite their aesthetics.

saying that theres a bloke in my gym - i swear he's got the genetics for it plus a lil gear lol- he must be 95kg and i promise he warms up on the bench with 120k - thats his first set then straight moves to 140k its just sick


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Lockon said:


> Yeah I think this is true, Most white guys are stronger but they dont have the size that a black guy has when only doing half the weight. In my gym its a black dominated gym in a predominantly black area of london and they say, "White man needs steroids, we've got that natural strength".
> 
> Funny thing is there's a guy in my gym doesn't know anything about training or eating. He just lifts what he wants and eats what he wants and gets big and remains lean. Doesn't even take protein or creatine. For his size he looks like he could be benching 4-5 plates yet he only does 3.


funny aint it- tho i wouldnt say most white guys are stronger - its just time and time again iv seen black guys with v good + enviable physiques visibly struggle with low weights -


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> funny aint it- tho i wouldnt say most white guys are stronger - its just time and time again iv seen black guys with v good + enviable physiques visibly struggle with low weights -


I think I'm one of them!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

they get bigger nobs and bigger muscles....life isnt fair


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Not read any of the replies but yes the races do have distinct genetic differences fact. Although with a lot of things the genetic variance within your own race is often just as wide as between races. A lot of physical attributes that make races different are just adaptations though based on their enviroment. Blacks are black because they live in hot places. So why is a black man born in the UK still black? Because much of his family are simple. It takes thousands of years to just turn white based on your enviroment (or any skin colour change for that matter) but inter-racial breeding can speed it up obviously. As for bodybuilding I've never really been sure with regards to black and white but would say its different for asians as they are very clearly much shorter than african descend and european ethnicities.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I think in all races it differs but,I've never seen a huge Indian guy or a huge Chinese guy



kingdale said:


> they get bigger nobs and bigger muscles....life isnt fair


And we ruin your women!

.... it'll never be the same.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But, the black gene is dominant, and can manifest anytime.

Who cares who is what?

I mean, nothing matters if one does not want to make excuses.

Making excuses limits self.

The day I make an excuse that I have limited genes is the day I fail to understand who I am, and I wont limit myself to that horse crap.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Unless we are talking about genetic abnormalities/defects, there are no such things as 'bad' genes. Some sets of genes may well prove to be a disadvantage at one set of tasks, but almost always at the same time provide an advantage elsewhere.

If you are looking to build muscle/be super strong and happen to have poor genetics for developing and supplying energy to the big and strong fast twitch fibres then you'd probably have a much more decent potential to become an endurance athlete.

Unfortunately though an individuals goals don't necessarily match up to their own individual genetic advantages so sometimes it can be pretty frustrating to work hard and see others who are naturally advantaged progress much faster.

Should never be an excuse though - always focus on what you can do rather than what you can't.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL i think some of you need to see more black/asian peeps at gyms, tbh i think its because some of you are in white majority areas & ur not used to seeing black guys.

Im in a heavily black & asian area & my gym is the same & the biggest guys (& strongest, pro's ect) are all white & 1 or 2 really big asian lads, but considering 80% are black there aren't many big lads. basicaly its bs, & kind of sad u feel inferior to black ppl for no reason.

we r not all equal in BB terms but our race doesn't dictate it, is wat im getting at

& as for the slave reason ect. if that was the case, jews would be man mountains, considering they av been en slaved for 50x longer tgen africans.

& if selective breeding were true Germany would have lots of man mountains wiv the breeding the Nazi's supposedly did

just my 50 pence, hope i dnt get banned for racism again lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Unless we are talking about genetic abnormalities/defects, there are no such things as 'bad' genes. Some sets of genes may well prove to be a disadvantage at one set of tasks, but almost always at the same time provide an advantage elsewhere.
> 
> If you are looking to build muscle/be super strong and happen to have poor genetics for developing and supplying energy to the big and strong fast twitch fibres then you'd probably have a much more decent potential to become an endurance athlete.
> 
> ...


Nicely put, more eloquent than myself.

If one blames genetics, then one probably will have some form of short coming.

If one limits self, then again, one may be limited.

If one was to say, "I can to it." one can.

I see it as limiting, and one can do what ever one wants to do, providing one wants to do it.

Society in general blames and to that, this is limiting.

But the reality of things is simple.

We are all here, right now, doing.

But, we are a being.

Limit being, limits doing, and excuses will still be there.

Promote being, and there is no limits to doing.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Nicely put, more eloquent than myself.
> 
> If one blames genetics, then one probably will have some form of short coming.
> 
> ...


Every bit the taoist poet Scott, and I agree completely.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Every bit the taoist poet Scott, and I agree completely.


Well handsome, why limit self?

Give someone an excuse and one is likely to fail.

Give one an opportunity to succeed and one just might.

If one takes time to notice, this person is a good listener.


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

some study i read before concluded that they produce slightly more testosterone. europian 21 year olds were something like 7mg a week, black guys living in the same countries produced 8.2mg a week or something. this would probably explain why black guys can be more aggressive aswell. obviously that might sound racist but i have definatly observed this.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DJay said:


> some study i read before concluded that they produce slightly more testosterone. europian 21 year olds were something like 7mg a week, black guys living in the same countries produced 8.2mg a week or something. this would probably explain why black guys can be more aggressive aswell. obviously that might sound racist but i have definatly observed this.


I read that one too.


----------

